
Fall 2020 Civic Digital Fellowship - raybb
https://www.codingitforward.com/fellowship
======
thaumasiotes
> The Fall Fellowship will take place virtually over the course of 10 weeks,
> from October to December.

> Just like our in-person Fellowship, students will be expected to work for 40
> hours/week and will receive a competitive stipend ($6,000+)

So... the "competitive" stipend they're offering is $15 / hour?

